# Mv Silver Comet



## paul rennison (Feb 27, 2006)

Can anyone in SN help me with a pic or history etc, of my first ship the MV Silver Comet, official number 300576 registered in Guernsey, she was managed by Ropner ship management & I believe Fred Olsen line as she displayed the FO house flag. I joined her in dry dock in Hull Dec 1964, from there to the Canaries for tomatoes into Dover.
Thanks in advance guys,
rennop.
(Thumb)


----------



## IRW (Sep 12, 2007)

*Silver Comet*

"the Ropner Story by Ian Dear". In 1960 and 61 two small frig ships Silver Comet and Golden Comet were placed under Ropner Management by Mr. Antonio Bonny, a Canary Island tomato grower. The ships were built in Holland and registered in Guernsey. No further info. Hope this helps.
IRW


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Paul,
*Silver Comet - O/N 328110* 
Launched 8.9.60 & Completed January 1961 by Arnhemsche Scheepsbouw Mij., Arnhem, Yard No. 400 for Bonny Shipping Co. Ltd., Guersney.
GRT 1,279, DWT 1,168. LOA 237' 2½", LBP 214' 2¾", Breadth 34' 5¼". Oil engine driving a single screw, 14 knots. 
1968 Renamed *Silver Star* 
1969 Sold to H. Pinkster, Groningen renamed *Gerda* 
1973 Sold to NV Van Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co's Stoomvaart Society (Nigoco) renamed *Megrez* (3) 
1976 Sold to Dionikos Shipping Co., Piraeus, Greece renamed *Frigo King.*
1981 Sold to United Emirates renamed *Iffco I* 
1988 Broken up at Gadani Beach.
Hope that's some help,
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

My friend and neighbour, Captain Colin Tingle was Master of this ship for a number of years. Mr. Antonio Bonny was a friend of Jeremy Ropner.


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Billy1963
Sailed with Capt. Tingle on the Lackenby, pass my regards on to him if you get a chance. Nice to know he is still going. Thanks in advance.
Rgds,
David


----------



## paul rennison (Feb 27, 2006)

Alastair, 
Thanks VMuch for the info, I'd almost given up hope of finding any, thats onother page of my past I can finish,funnily enough I walked past the dry dock where I joined her the other day, I don't know if you know Hull, but its on the west bank of the River Hull opposite the Deep & Sammy's point, round the corner from "osswash"
Cheers ,
Paul


----------



## paul rennison (Feb 27, 2006)

Billy, Thanks for the pic I'll try to decipher the old mans signature in my discharge book, it may have been Capt Tingle, the owners name rings a bell too, some of the deck & catering crew were from the Canaries & I went home with the pantry boy one one trip & met one of his so uncles who he said was a ship owner.
Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## Julian Clemente (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,
my name is Julian Clemente, I worked on the Silver Comet as second steward. I´m from the Canary Island. I have a scale model of the Silver Comet at home, I will take some pictures to put here.
Best Regards,
Julian Clemente


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall (Nov 29, 2008)

*Silver Comet*



paul rennison said:


> Can anyone in SN help me with a pic or history etc, of my first ship the MV Silver Comet, official number 300576 registered in Guernsey, she was managed by Ropner ship management & I believe Fred Olsen line as she displayed the FO house flag. I joined her in dry dock in Hull Dec 1964, from there to the Canaries for tomatoes into Dover.
> Thanks in advance guys,
> rennop.
> (Thumb)


Hello Paul, Dont Know if you are still interested about the Silver Comet, I sailed on her as third engineer and for a short while as 2nd engineer from 1961 to 1964. Yes they were managed by Ropners of Darlington, the superintendant who looked after them was Halliday.
They were an 8 cylinder Sulzer and had three generators and also 3 Grasso fridge compressors for the cargo. I had some very happy times on her with British officers and spanish crew also at one time we had spanish 3rd mates. The tomato run from April to November was great, every 2 weeks into Liverpool or Dover and then the 5 week trips from November to April with Tuna up the Meddy and backloading fruit to the UK. Also did pork from Romania to Spain & Poland and bilberrys from Poland to Hull. A 2nd mate was a guy called Alan Christie from Edinburgh and had a 2nd engineer who was Danish called Larry Gerster, he died on the voyage from Tenerife to Dover and we sowed him in canvas and commited his body to the deep as there was no fridge space to keep him onboard.

Regards B C Springhall


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
My Brother was 2nd Mate in the Golden Comet from 01.1966 to 03.1966
Cheers
Granty


----------



## lucas (Mar 4, 2014)

*Silver Comet and Golden comet*

Hi, here some info about the “Golden Comet” (sistership of the “Silver Comet”)
1960: Build by “De Waal” , Zaltbommel , Holland
1968: sold and renamed “Golden Star”
1969: sold and renamed “Shamrock Reefer”
Oct 2 1970: running aground due to an engine failure 40 NM north of Lisbon. Abandoned by the crew and considered total loss.
She came from Rotterdam and the destination was Cape Verde Islands.
regards.
You can find more info about this event here:
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?94734
and a picture of "MEGREZ" (ex Silver Comet) here :
http://www.kustvaartforum.com/searc...t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Zoeken
Lucas


----------

